# LGB Product List



## Redmoke87

http://www.champex-linden.de/lgb_produktdatenbank/

I haven't seen this link on the forum, so I'm posting just in case. It lists the LGB products with links to copies of their technical documents that were included with them when sold.


----------



## tworail

This is an awesome resource.

Most of my models are the older pre-1993 issues but I do have a few newer ones so this will be helpful.


----------



## fcangialo

*track 10154*

looking to purchase this track. Do you still have this???


----------



## Redmoke87

fcangialo said:


> looking to purchase this track. Do you still have this???


Fcangialo,
If you are asking me about this track, then I apologise if I misled you.
I only posted the link just in case it was of interest to other forum users. I am not a seller/dealer, just a forum user.

regards,

Redmoke87


----------

